# DS #2496: Izuna 2: The Unemployed Ninja Returns (USA)



## JPH (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3453^^


----------



## JPH (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks kind of fun.

*Screenshots:*


----------



## NatsuMatto (Jul 22, 2008)

Are these games sort of "rogue-like," like Pokemon Mystery Dungeon or Shiren the Wanderer?


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 22, 2008)

I tried to play the first, but it was bad


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 23, 2008)

I will try this. It's free.







... Thats sexual.


----------



## m3rox (Jul 23, 2008)

The first pissed me off, but I loved it, was waiting for this to be released


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 23, 2008)

is it like dungeon crawler like?
i like ninjas
but i dont know about unemployed ones.
wouldnt an unemployed ninja just be a regular person?


----------



## wilddenim (Jul 23, 2008)

4th screenshot trying to tell Izuna to kiss her arse?

First Izuna was...Okay. Bit meh. 

This Izuna look slightly different from the first so will give this a go.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 23, 2008)

NatsuMatto said:
			
		

> Are these games sort of "rogue-like," like Pokemon Mystery Dungeon or Shiren the Wanderer?



Exactly.

Plus, it's Atlus.


----------



## DivineZeus (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice SNES look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll give it a try... famitsu gave 26/40 to this game... not bad at all...


----------



## wynsezhello (Jul 23, 2008)

YAY! izuna's back!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 23, 2008)

The first one was alright. It was pretty hard, but I liked it nonetheless.

I'll play this someday, when I beat the first. (My friend deleted my save file accidently, and I'm just not playing this.)


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

I couldn't really get into the first one, and I doubt I'll get into this one. I actually dig these sort of RPGs, but I have a hard time getting past the very basic production quality.


----------



## DespizingU (Jul 23, 2008)

Hell yeah! Finally out. I just finished the first one about two weeks ago, and I liked it alot. Sure, it pissed me off from time to time. But it was still a lot of fun.

And this sequel looks loads better. Definitely going to have fun with this one. FF IV is going to have to take the backseat for a while.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Jul 23, 2008)

Finally, a challenging game.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 23, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> I couldn't really get into the first one, and I doubt I'll get into this one. I actually dig these sort of RPGs, but I have a hard time getting past the very basic production quality.


I agree. I couldn't really get into the first one. I played a bit of it then stopped cause I was bored of it.


----------



## Paard (Jul 23, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. The first one was getting boring after a couple of minutes.


----------



## test84 (Jul 23, 2008)

Why dont they put the genre as "Rogue-Like" and they do as "RPG" ? wouldnt that make it more meaningful and specific?

OT: A Rogue-like? I have to test it out, 84 way.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 23, 2008)

Rogue-likes are hit and miss for people, you'll either like them or you won't, but a rogue-like doesn't "suck" simply because you might not like it. =P

I'll have to give this a go, I liked the first.


----------



## cornaljoe (Jul 23, 2008)

Man, did she get some implants or something...  That cover should raise sales by 60%  I'll have to try this after FFIV.  It looks alot better than the first.


----------



## test84 (Jul 23, 2008)

Zarcon, I played about 10 different Rogue-likes (I'm no pro at these genre) but there are differences between them and I can call some of them, big.


----------



## m3rox (Jul 23, 2008)

Played a little in the first cave earlier.  I died, but it's still a good game.  About time something decent came long for the DS.  (FFIV has had an English partial translation for a very long time now, so I played that a long time ago and therefore have no interest in the US version)


----------



## wilddenim (Jul 23, 2008)

XD @ Cornaljoe!

Izuna 2 is surprising better than first. Not MUCH better, though, but I am enjoying this game.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 23, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> Zarcon, I played about 10 different Rogue-likes (I'm no pro at these genre) but there are differences between them and I can call some of them, big.


Oh, it was just a general statement. Mainly a knock at reviewers and such for calling rogue-likes horrible RPGs when, you know, they're not RPGs really.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 23, 2008)

cornaljoe said:
			
		

> Man, did she get some implants or something...  That cover should raise sales by 60%  I'll have to try this after FFIV.  It looks alot better than the first.


Old Izuna:





New Izuna:





_*HOLY SHIT THOSE FLOWERS BLOOMED BY LIKE 20% FAPFAPFAPFAP!*_


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 23, 2008)

yay for rogue-likes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am still getting back to izuna1 from time to time


----------



## PikaPika (Jul 23, 2008)

For those playing it, is the touch screen required for this or the first one?


----------



## Giangsta (Jul 23, 2008)

What is that font that Japanese games keep using. (Check the screen shots) E.g Amakusa Cave and Kannagi Mt

I've noticed a lot of Japanese based games using this font and even fan translated games as well.

Just curious anyone know why they chose it?


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 23, 2008)

pikadude1006 said:
			
		

> For those playing it, is the touch screen required for this or the first one?



nope, it's played entirely with buttons

oh, and if anyone cares: it has japanese voice-acting in the intro


----------



## Taedirk (Jul 23, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Old Izuna:
> New Izuna: [img]
> [i][b][size=14]HOLY SHIT THOSE FLOWERS BLOOMED BY LIKE 20% FAPFAPFAPFAP![/size][/b][/i][/quote]
> 
> Am I the only one who noticed that her eyes went from anime-normal to batshit insane?


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 23, 2008)

I tried to play the first game, mainly to see how far they went with the sexual innuendo and just how much the artists were inspired by hentai.
But I couldn't get into the game.

I might give this one a try to see if they improved it much


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cool art but not so good gameplay...


----------



## berlinka (Jul 23, 2008)

I would like to give Atlus the benefit of the doubt, but still this game looks like pure torture to me. I guess I'll just pass this one...as I've got about 40 other games on my DS that I haven't even finished yet.


----------



## Spaceman016 (Jul 23, 2008)

I just tried this game out ZZZzzzz very porly developed, controls are bad, movements and motions are badly designed and executed
just bad
It thought it had potential but yeah a badly developed game

And what is with having to hold L or R to move diagonally errrr...


----------



## Killermech (Jul 23, 2008)

Screw the game, the artwork is where this game truly shines



Spoiler














Now that's what I'm talking about


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 23, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Screw the game, the artwork is where this game truly shines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some hot artwork over there!

I just put the first game on my flashcard, haven't had time to try it though.
If the first one is a good, I'll definatly be playing this.


----------



## Lametta (Jul 23, 2008)

Atlus games are too hard. I think they do it on purpose, try Rondo of Swords or Etrian Odissey I / II... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I won't get it cause I prefer to have fun that continuing to die at a certain point of the game like it happened with the first Izuna


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm almost done with the first one.  Does this game allow talismans to be handled in the town?


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 23, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> cornaljoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sephi (Jul 23, 2008)

Taedirk said:
			
		

> ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## test84 (Jul 23, 2008)

Lametta said:
			
		

> Atlus games are too hard. I think they do it on purpose, try Rondo of Swords or Etrian Odissey I / II...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Death in rogue-likes are essential.
Dont approach this type of games with preassumption of other games in mind, they are a genre and not a sub-rpg genre.


----------



## anime_junkie (Jul 23, 2008)

As much as I like roguelikes, I never much cared for any of the ones on consoles or handhelds (Shiren, PMD, Izuna). Regardless, it's nice to see developers making roguelikes. They don't get enough love.


----------



## larvi (Jul 23, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> _*HOLY SHIT THOSE FLOWERS BLOOMED BY LIKE 20% FAPFAPFAPFAP!*_



More like 100%


----------



## Commander (Jul 23, 2008)

I completely forgot about this game, finally I can feed my rogue-like addiction.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 23, 2008)

sure it's hard but you don't lose your max HP/SP when you die like in most other roguelikes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so you advance even when you die.. but that's the essence of every roguelike anyway.

e.g. in shiren you lose everything. items, max hp, strength.. (except the loot you managed to stuff into warehouses before) 
but shiren still is lots of fun. 

concerning all that artwork... that isn't even in the game in this form. sure, there's lots of suggestive stuff thrown in. but it's nothing like that hentai advertising. 

so i can say i'm not playing it for teh sexZ!1
i just love these roguelikes both for hour long sessions and just for some minutes of casual play.


----------



## feds4u (Jul 23, 2008)

What a great week for DS games.


----------



## m3rox (Jul 23, 2008)

This game kicks major booty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm at the second town, and sure this game is hard, but it's one of the best games on the DS (in the top 200, out of the 2k+ releases).


----------



## DeathKnight (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys can anyone tell me what options you have used?I have M3 perfect mini sd.I have tried with and without arm7 fix.With arm fix i get a black screen and it says game card cant be read.Without arm7 fix i can get to new game menu but after i try to create a game it goes black screen

Thanks


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 23, 2008)

DeathKnight said:
			
		

> Hey guys can anyone tell me what options you have used?I have M3 perfect mini sd.I have tried with and without arm7 fix.With arm fix i get a black screen and it says game card cant be read.Without arm7 fix i can get to new game menu but after i try to create a game it goes black screen
> 
> Thanks


According to http://m3wiki.com/index.php?title=Main_Page it seems that none of the attempted settings thus far make it work.  =\  I use something like yours, but it uses a regular SD card.


----------



## m3rox (Jul 24, 2008)

DeathKnight said:
			
		

> Hey guys can anyone tell me what options you have used?I have M3 perfect mini sd.I have tried with and without arm7 fix.With arm fix i get a black screen and it says game card cant be read.Without arm7 fix i can get to new game menu but after i try to create a game it goes black screen
> 
> Thanks



I've got it working perfectly on mine.

Safe mode + Force R/W on the latest game manager + latest firmware.

Grab them here.
http://www.linfoxdomain.com/


----------



## wilddenim (Jul 24, 2008)

Er.... Is it just me or is there a bug? Or it's meant to be like that?






It scary the damn out of me!

EDIT: Apparently it's meant to be like that. Anime... *shake head* Yes, I don't watch anime.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, she IS a lesbian.


----------



## Icey (Jul 24, 2008)

I never played the first one but have really started liking this one. and with Cyclos real time save if I die I can just Real Time Load. Muhahahaha. I'm so spoiled now.


----------



## m3rox (Jul 24, 2008)

SawFan4Life said:
			
		

> I never played the first one but have really started liking this one. and with Cyclos real time save if I die I can just Real Time Load. Muhahahaha. I'm so spoiled now.



I highly recommend you play the first one, it's just like this one, but 



Spoiler



you only get to play as Izuna


----------



## DeathKnight (Jul 24, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> I've got it working perfectly on mine.
> 
> Safe mode + Force R/W on the latest game manager + latest firmware.
> 
> ...




Thanks.It works.I already had the latest firmware/manager.


----------



## Cronorei (Jul 24, 2008)

DeathKnight said:
			
		

> Hey guys can anyone tell me what options you have used?I have M3 perfect mini sd.I have tried with and without arm7 fix.With arm fix i get a black screen and it says game card cant be read.Without arm7 fix i can get to new game menu but after i try to create a game it goes black screen
> 
> Thanks


Working fine for me with the latest stuff and 4x DMA/Force R/W


----------



## doubledash (Jul 24, 2008)

It's not working on my R4. I'm getting a message that says "The data could not be accessed. Please turn off the power and reinsert the DS card.".

n/m its working now


----------



## T-hug (Jul 24, 2008)

This games actually very good!  The first one was too tough for me to bother with but so far so good I am liking this.


----------



## Batman1016 (Jul 24, 2008)

So does this game require the Arm7/New Arm7 fix to play on a DS-X?


----------



## Batman1701 (Jul 24, 2008)

Batman1016 said:
			
		

> So does this game require the Arm7/New Arm7 fix to play on a DS-X?



Uh, yeah, that was me.

Man, I didn't even know I still had that account . . . how the heck did I get logged in under that one?!  Old cookie lying around or something?


----------



## wynsezhello (Jul 25, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Well, she IS a lesbian.



no wonder i find her hotter than izuna. 

anyways, this game feels easier compared to izuna 1, and waaaaaaaaaay easier than POWDER. but of course you have to understand weapons and armor AND talismans as well.


----------



## dib (Jul 27, 2008)

I didn't find the first one difficult, levelling up actually didn't take long at all and you keep your experience no matter what.  Anyway, this isn't a half bad game even for a Rogue-like.  Don't care about the story, but it's a fun waste of time moreso than Etrian Odyssey.


----------



## test84 (Jul 27, 2008)

I actually think leveling up made the game so easy/unbalanced, havent seent another roguelike with this feature.

Since with persisting your level, you'll eventually kill every enemy and if you happen to stuck at some level, at later efforts, you'll see that you'll kill most enemies with single attack, the same ones that you had to attack like 3 times the first time.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, the games were made with new people in mind, think of it as an introductory to rogue-likes.
That said, I believe there's an optional mode/dungeon at the end (at least in the first game) that's much harder and closer to most rogue-likes.


----------

